# Sage Oracle Error Messages Problem



## yveinlondon (Dec 16, 2016)

I've had my Sage Oracle for almost a year now, and I have to say, the coffee it makes is very good. You just need to spend some time adjusting to your tastes. It is also very sensitive to the quality of coffee beans you use: type, freshness etc. So a lot of adjustments even if you use the same beans but a "new batch".

My problem really is from the error messages that I get. Change Filter, Service, Descale.

These started to come up after a week of use so initially I thought nothing of it and followed instructions accordingly. However subsequently when it reappeared again after a short time I called it in (as it is still under warrantee) and an engineer was dispatched. To cut the story short, I have had quite a few visits, but the issue never got resolved. I have even had the machine taken away to be tested but the service people couldn't replicate after they reset the machine and tested at theirs for a month. When the machine was returned to me, I get the error messages popping up again after a few days use. The last resort was to change the machine altogether, but this still didn't resolve my problems. Same tests were made on the second replacement machine but the error messages that pop up could not be replicated at the service centre, just at mine. I have had my machine returned to me, the engineer whom I got to know by now, and myself noted that there were no error messages on receipt of the machine. However all messages popped up again the following day.

My final test: I followed the instructions to reset the machine, put a surge protector on the machine, but unfortunately I still get the error messages popping up - incidentally the messages can be random, all coming up, or some coming up but always at least two error messages.

Any ideas? Anything else I can test? Is there a different/more thorough reset I can do to test out with the surge protector?

It is all very frustrating! The coffee produced is fine, just the annoying error messages!


----------



## eusty (Dec 6, 2016)

I haven't seen these messages on mine apart from 'when they are due'.

But being an automation engineer I feel your (and the poor engineers) pain! Trying to find a random fault is hard work, but as you have the same fault on two machines I'd say it wasn't a fault as such, rather a sequence of events which the software thinks is a fault.

But finding that without looking at the code is hard, it's hard enough when you can see what's happening with the software...

Have you anywhere else you could try the machine out? It could be a way of eliminating the supply and cheaper than a clean supply supplied by an inverter/UPS!

Posted by Tapatalk


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just a thought (and from someone that does not have an oracle) if as your forum name suggests you are in London, are you using straight tap water in it or filtered water in some manner or bottled such as Waitrose essential or Volvic?

Just trying to rule out the water being that hard / scale forming that the error message is in fact correct. The little filter in the tank will very quickly become next to useless / expensive to keep replacing. To give you an idea on this a brita filter jug with the current latest filter on London water is shot (in terms of scale forming substances removal) after 2 weeks having only a posted life of four as all waters are different.

Could be a cheap try of something that may cure it and if nothing else rules out your water supply as well.

Hope of help

John


----------



## eusty (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't think it's the water as I use tap water, it's pretty hard around here, and I don't see these messages that often.

I think both messages are based in the number of pulls rather than actually measuring anything.

Posted by Tapatalk


----------



## yveinlondon (Dec 16, 2016)

@johnealey - I haven't tried filtered water I have to say but was advised by the engineer to use tap water. And apparently no other customer has got my problem even in the London area. @eusty - Yes, trying to be systematic in finding the sequence of events that lead up to it is really driving me mad. The engineers have taken the machine away and put in in their 'common room' to use and test for the messages but they don't seem to get them like I do.

I have since used my own calendar to prompt me to change and descale, and by the advice of the visiting engineer, I have set this for every two months. I have gone through 2 cycles of this now since my first posting, the last cleaning/changing process one was just yesterday. The descaling message continues, but the change filter is gone (though I have been told you can trick the machine that you have changed the filter by just taking the water tank out for a while when the message comes up). I also have the service message still coming up.

I don't mind using my own prompting to do the cleaning process but a little worried how to tell if the service message is a true message.


----------



## yveinlondon (Dec 16, 2016)

@eusty I forgot to say I have also tried using a surge protector on the electrical point in case there the cause is a fluctuation in the electricity supply.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

The advice from the engineer to use tap water may be based on financial considerations of sale of the in tank softeners / repair of components rather than what is best for your coffee / machine, maybe?

No harm in trying some volvic or waitrose essential especially if your kettle is scaling up as will be doing the same in your machine if that makes sense.

Hope you get to the bottom of this

John


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi there,

I am getting the same issue as well on a 1,5 years old device. Any new details / known fixes from anybody?

Best,

Ion


----------

